# Where to squirrel hunt N.E. Ohio??



## postalhunter1 (Jun 5, 2010)

Hello, I have two new youth hunters dying to get out and hunt some squirrels tomorrow!! I have not hunted them seriously for 10 or 15 years, so if you were me where would you take them? I know that I should be looking for good hardwood trees, and that is about it..... Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## LJACKSON36 (Jan 4, 2006)

Postal, I am not sure where you are in summit county but there are a couple places near you that you could take the youth hunters one being the hunting areas around Berlin Res or if you feel like the drive there are plenty of areas around Ladue Res also. You can also check the ODNR website they have maps of hunting areas and you may find some closer than the ones that i mentioned.


----------



## FishermanDaveS19 (Apr 13, 2004)

Spencer wildlife park is usually a good spot for squirrelys too its not to far of a drive either depending on what part of summit county ur from


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Dropped you a PM, Postal


----------



## BigEEric (Oct 24, 2012)

FishermanDaveS19 said:


> Spencer wildlife park is usually a good spot for squirrelys too its not to far of a drive either depending on what part of summit county ur from


Where is Spencer park



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## afadenho (Mar 9, 2010)

If you're looking for a good YOUTH spot try camp Belden it's only youth so you wouldn't be able to hunt it. Usually less pressure then spencer though and they have exceptional pheasant hunting when pheasant season starts. Here is the URL with all the information you need. 
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/wil...mpBeldenWildlifeArea/tabid/19763/Default.aspx

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

if you'd like to drive to my area, ill pm you one of my hot spots.


----------



## bgpark1 (Apr 23, 2004)

take waders to spencer... very wet.. heavily hunted from medina hunters... berlin gets some pressure but if you stick to coves you will limit out. also westbranch has some great coves with lots of oak... dont be affraid to walk the south side and along the feeder creeks.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Remember no rifles for squirrels at West Branch. Only shotgun.


----------

